# Genere delle squadre di calcio (la Juventus, il Milan, ecc)



## mido7800

perche la parola  Juventus prende (la) come articolo


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Mido 

"La Juventus" squadra di calcio? Tutti i nomi delle squadre di calcio italiane sono femminili 
_Juventus_, in ogni caso, deriva dal latino "iŭventūs" (sostantivo femminile): gioventù, giovinezza.


----------



## pizzi

E il Milan, dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## Anja.Ann

... in Serie A (credo)  

Caspita, Piz, hai ragione!  Mi scuso davvero con Mido e rettifico immediatamente: non è vero che tutti i nomi delle squadre di calcio italiane sono femminili! 
Dovrei evitare l'argomento "calcio" ... qualunque sia il contesto: si intuisce subito che non ne so nulla!


----------



## (Lucia

Ci sono vari casi: in alcuni di essi, va l'articolo maschile per distinguere la squadra di calcio dalla città stessa (come ad esempio il Cagliari, per non confonderlo con la città di Cagliari, il Vicenza e tanti altri) o addirittura dalla regione (come il Lazio, dalla regione Lazio); altro caso, quando il nome è un derivato stesso della città, si usa il femminile (come ad esempio la Fiorentina) come anche per i nomi che non c'entrano un fico secco con la città, intendendo sempre come base del nome "la squadra" (come appunto la Juventus o l'Atalanta); in altri casi, segue anche la registrazione completa che hanno assegnato alla squadra o club o associazione che sia (il Torino Football Club, per fare un esempio) o semplicemente per fonetica come nel caso della Roma o il Milan. 

Lucia.


----------



## luway

(Lucia said:


> Ci sono vari casi: in alcuni di essi, va l'articolo maschile per distinguere la squadra di calcio dalla città stessa (come ad esempio il Cagliari, per non confonderlo con la città di Cagliari, il Vicenza e tanti altri) o addirittura dalla regione (come il Lazio, dalla regione Lazio)...



La regione è detta _il Lazio_ e la squadra _la Lazio_, o sbaglio?


----------



## Blackman

Non sbagli. 


luway said:


> La regione è detta _il Lazio_ e la squadra _la Lazio_, o sbaglio?


----------



## giginho

(Lucia said:


> Ci sono vari casi: in alcuni di essi, va l'articolo maschile per distinguere la squadra di calcio dalla città stessa (come ad esempio il Cagliari, per non confonderlo con la città di Cagliari, il Vicenza e tanti altri) o addirittura dalla regione (come il Lazio, dalla regione Lazio); altro caso, quando il nome è un derivato stesso della città, si usa il femminile (come ad esempio la Fiorentina) come anche per i nomi che non c'entrano un fico secco con la città, intendendo sempre come base del nome "la squadra" (come appunto la Juventus o l'Atalanta); *in altri casi, segue anche la registrazione completa che hanno assegnato alla squadra o club o associazione che sia *(il Torino Football Club, per fare un esempio) o semplicemente per fonetica come nel caso della Roma o il Milan.
> 
> Lucia.


Dissento! Tutte le squadre hanno un nome completo e un nome "famoso"....mi spiego: AC Milan, FC Internazionale, FC Juventus, Torino Footbal Club, SSC Napoli ecc... ma per tutti i tifosi sono la Juventus, il Milan, L(a)'inter, il Torino (il Toro).....sono solo gli inglesi che chiamano il milan: L'AC of Milan!

In ogni caso: FINO ALLA FINE, FORZA JUVENTUS! 

p.s. ciao Anna!!!


----------



## (Lucia

Oh porca pupazza, che casino ho combinato  *invoca il potere dell'invisibilità per sparire*
Avete tutti ragione: confusione totale sul Lazio e la Lazio; e sul nome completo, intendevo solo dire che per alcuni il "sesso" della squadra potrebbe dipendere dalla registrazione iniziale, ma era solo un'ipotesi. In tutti i casi, allora mi rimane buona solo la tesi che, in alcuni casi, serve per distinguerli dalla città reale ed altri per fonetica (aspetto qualcuno che smentisca anche questo ).

Intanto, affidiamoci ad un articolo della Crusca che ho appena trovato:
.."Quando la squadra porta lo stesso nome della città di appartenenza - o una sua 
variante, come nel caso del Genoa - il genere maschile serve a distinguerla dal 
toponimo, che è normalmente femminile (quindi la magnifica Cagliari = la città; 
il magnifico Cagliari = la squadra). Il femminile, probabilmente dovuto al 
sostantivo sottinteso squadra, si adopera con nomi derivati da un aggettivo 
etnico (la Fiorentina, l'Udinese) e con nomi che non corrispondono a un toponimo 
(quindi l'Atalanta, la Juventus, la Sampdoria e anche la Lazio, che così si 
distingue oltretutto dal nome della regione). La principale eccezione, di fronte 
a una spiegazione del genere, è la Roma.»

(Dai, qualcosa di giusto l'avevo detto anch'io )
Lucia.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Lucia, ciao!  

Non ti preoccupare! Non hai letto il mio post #2 (e la relativa rettifica al # 4)? Direi che ti puoi tranquillamente consolare!


----------



## francisgranada

Di quale genere sono (in italiano, ovviamente) i nomi delle squadre straniere, p.e. Real Madrid o FC Barcelona ?


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Di quale genere sono (in italiano, ovviamente) i nomi delle squadre straniere, p.e. Real Madrid o Barcellona ?



Maschili!

Il Real Madrid
Il Barça
Il Manchester United / City
Il Porto
Il CSKA Sofia 
Così come il Lokomotiv Mosca

Ma diverso è per:

La Dinamo Belgrado / Zagabria / Kiev

Questo quello che mi viene in mente così, su due piedi!


----------



## (Lucia

Anja.Ann said:


> Lucia, ciao!
> 
> Non ti preoccupare! Non hai letto il mio post #2 (e la relativa rettifica al # 4)? Direi che ti puoi tranquillamente consolare!



Oh, un po' di solidarietà femminile 

Dato che le _belle_ figure, non sono mai troppe, propongo anch'io qualche nome di squadra straniera (sperando di non sbagliare anche quelle ):
Il Lione
Il Marsiglia
Il Liverpool
Il Chelsea
Il Bayern Monaco


----------



## luway

Aggiungo: l'Ayax.
(e non ho la più pallida idea se stia per 'lo' o 'la' )


----------



## Blackman

_Lo Ajax _ovviamente...



luway said:


> Aggiungo: l'Ayax.
> (e non ho la più pallida idea se stia per 'lo' o 'la' )


----------



## giginho

Blackman said:


> _Lo Ajax _ovviamente...



Ehi BM! Sai che avrei detto il contrario senza battere ciglio.....ma ora che ti leggo vacillo?!?!?!?

non so, mi suona meglio LA Ajax, ma mi hai messo in crisi, vecchio manigoldo  !!!


----------



## pizzi

Penso derivi da Aiace, quindi andrebbe al maschile.
E poi è di Amsterdam, non de L'Aja  nel qual caso sarebbe comunque al maschile, secondo quanto esposto in precedenza.


----------



## luway

giginho said:


> Ehi BM! Sai che avrei detto il contrario senza battere ciglio.....ma ora che ti leggo vacillo?!?!?!?
> 
> non so, mi suona meglio LA Ajax, ma mi hai messo in crisi, vecchio manigoldo  !!!



Gigi, pensa che io, pur nata a Udine, ho avuto dubbi perfino sull'Udinese, dopo averci pensato un po'...


----------



## giginho

luway said:


> Gigi, pensa che io, pur nata a Udine, ho avuto dubbi perfino sull'Udinese, dopo averci pensato un po'...




No, non puoi, Lu! La grandissima Udinese!!!! E poi è bianconera come noi|!!! 



pizzi said:


> Penso derivi da Aiace, quindi andrebbe al maschile.
> E poi è di Amsterdam, non de L'Aja  nel qual caso sarebbe comunque al maschile, secondo quanto esposto in precedenza.



Assolutamente corretto! La faccia che si vede nel loro stemma è proprio Aiace (il Telamonio....), come si evince leggendo da Wikip(i)edia


----------



## ☺

giginho said:


> FINO ALLA FINE, FORZA JUVENTUS!


Prima di tutto sottoscrivo!!

Poi non c'è anche *la* Stella Rossa Belgrado?


----------



## giginho

Ciao ☺

Hai ragione, così come *la* Steaua Bucarest
<OT eliminato. Per cortesia, non usare i thread per chiacchierare di cose che non c'entrano nulla col forum>


----------



## Blackman

È *lo* Steaua (di) Bucarest e diversi commentatori parlano del*lo *Stella Rossa, ma non chiedermi perché...



giginho said:


> Ciao ☺
> 
> Hai ragione, così come *la* Steaua Bucarest
> <OT eliminato. Per cortesia, non usare i thread per chiacchierare di cose che non c'entrano nulla col forum>


----------



## giginho

BM, mai sentito nessuno parlare del*lo* stella rossa. ho sempre e solo sentito *la* stella rossa, così come *la* Steaua.....e di calcio ne mastico abbastanza. Sono un po' stupito sinceramente


----------



## ☺

Già, pare che si usino entrambi per Stella Rossa
http://www.calcioblog.it/post/8672/...-del-fallimento-i-tesserati-preparano-la-fuga
http://www.pianeta-sport.net/2010/10/calcio-e-nazionalismo-lo-stella-rossa-va-alla-guerra/

Su Steaua Bucarest anch'io l'ho sempre chiamato al maschile.....mi pare


----------



## pizzi

Ho chiesto ad un amico romeno, e per loro Steaua è femminile. Come tutte le loro squadre di calcio. Poi non so come ci si regola in Italia, a proposito.


----------



## francisgranada

Visto che avete menzionato quasi tutte le squadre del mondo , vi voglio chiedere che genere grammaticale  attribuireste spontaneamente a una squadra in Italia ancora sconosciuta ... Per esempio "VSS Kosice" (di mia città) oppure "Medium Software" (non esiste ... serve solo come esempio).


----------



## luway

francisgranada said:


> Visto che avete menzionato quasi tutte le squadre del mondo , vi voglio chiedere che genere grammaticale  attribuireste spontaneamente a una squadra in Italia ancora sconosciuta ... Per esempio "VSS Kosice" (di mia città) oppure "Medium Software" (non esiste ... serve solo come esempio).



Bizzarro... spontaneamente direi: LA VSS Kosice e IL Medium Software. Mah!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis 

A me viene spontaneo usare il femminile, in entrambi i casi.
Proprio come Luw  ... non saprei spiegartene il motivo ... forse perché mentalmente _visualizzo_ una "squadra". Chissà!)


----------



## giginho

pizzi said:


> *Ho chiesto ad un amico romeno, e per loro Steaua è femminile.* Come tutte le loro squadre di calcio. Poi non so come ci si regola in Italia, a proposito.



Santa Pizzi abate!!!!!!!  

Quindi Steaua è femminile....e questo sembra un punto fermo!

A propsito, anche io la vedo come Lu: *La *VSS e *il *Medium


----------



## Necsus

Se ne era parlato anche qui: 'La Lazio, il Lecce'.


----------

